# Updated pics are up of the Crossroads Arena



## Leeana (Mar 30, 2008)

For those of you attending congress this year, i noticed this morning that the Crossroad Arena is finished AND they have photos of the arena (HUGE!) and stalls (NICE!) and the general setup. It looks great.

http://www.crossroadsarena.net/update.htm

Makes Gordyville look like the ghetto


----------



## txminipinto (Mar 31, 2008)

The arena looks much more driving friendly that's for sure! Thought the gleam of the lights off the concrete floors make it look awful slick!


----------



## Leeana (Mar 31, 2008)

That was what i told Sheryl last night, it looks like they polished the floor



. Most likely they just gleamed it up a bit for pictures ..


----------



## Coventry Lane Farm (Mar 31, 2008)

We will be there with 3 ponies and we already have our hotel reservations, place looks great and alot better than Gordyville, won't be eating so much dirt..hee hee


----------



## ckmini (Mar 31, 2008)

We will be there with 1 pony! Can't wait this will be my first congress!


----------



## picasso (Mar 31, 2008)

We'll be there with 2 ponies. Can't wait. This will be our second one. We went last year with one. Had a really good time.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 2, 2008)

I'll be there this year (first time) with 3; 1 mare and 2 geldings. Can't wait!


----------

